# AM Standard Afwal Toilet won"t flush...??



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am just finishing a five story building. I am using American Standard Afwal wall hung toilets. One or two on each floor when flushed water will bubble up and the water will spin but not evacuate the bowl. I am using Sloan G2 Optima Flushometers... Yes, they are all vented correctly, ect... Any suggestions???

Thanks guys...


Jeff 
Billings, Montana


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Take apart the optima and check for sand or dirt in the rubber parts. Also don't open the shut off all the way, I usually open about 1/2 way and seems to flush the best without splashing


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

And you are?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Are you working on the Metrapark rebuild?


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

I will try and take the Optima apart and see if it is dirty... I guess I am wondering how the flushometer could be the issue... Stranger things have happened. I am not working on the Metra redo. I am running the new building on 27th and 1st ave south... The new Riverstone Health Building...


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Jklsr55 said:


> I will try and take the Optima apart and see if it is dirty... I guess I am wondering how the flushometer could be the issue... Stranger things have happened. I am not working on the Metra redo. I am running the new building on 27th and 1st ave south... The new Riverstone Health Building...


I have had the same thing happen to me with a urinal. Sand in the flush valve was keeping it from receiving water right I guess. After I cleaned the sand out it flushed


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

sounds like the flush valve works next would be check the shiphon jet


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Jklsr55 said:


> I am just finishing a five story building. I am using American Standard Afwal wall hung toilets. One or two on each floor when flushed water will bubble up and the water will spin but not evacuate the bowl. I am using Sloan G2 Optima Flushometers... Yes, they are all vented correctly, ect... Any suggestions???
> 
> Thanks guys...
> 
> ...


If something was wrong with the flush valve you wouldn't be getting any water at all....Probably in the china some where....


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Jklsr55 said:


> I am just finishing a five story building. I am using American Standard Afwal wall hung toilets. One or two on each floor when flushed water will bubble up and the water will spin but not evacuate the bowl. I am using Sloan G2 Optima Flushometers... Yes, they are all vented correctly, ect... Any suggestions???
> 
> Thanks guys...
> 
> ...



Define "vented correctly". I am curious.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Jklsr55 said:


> I am just finishing a five story building. I am using American Standard Afwal wall hung toilets. One or two on each floor when flushed water will bubble up and the water will spin but not evacuate the bowl. I am using Sloan G2 Optima Flushometers... Yes, they are all vented correctly, ect... Any suggestions???
> 
> Thanks guys...
> 
> ...


 
Those awful toilets are living up to their name, they're Awfal alright.:laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Airgap said:


> If something was wrong with the flush valve you wouldn't be getting any water at all....Probably in the china some where....


I had a urinal that wouldn't flush right and there was sand in the valve. It seemed like it was getting enough water, but apparently not enough water fast enough. Cleaned the valve and bobs your uncle


----------

